# Rocky Mtn. raft Sale Ending Feb. 27th !



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Lee, I received my boat and its blown up in my shop dreaming of warmer weather. Thanks for the great deal on the 16 footer!


----------



## Happy406 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lee is the man! Thx for the great deal on mine.
Hap


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Robert & Hap - and to everyone else who helped us through a slow Winter and helped RMR get their warehouse ready for the 2013's! 

There's one blue 16' left at this point (a blem with some crinkles on the bottom chafer in one area), if anyone wants to still save $700- 

12's are getting in short supply as well.


----------

